

Sources to Find a Remote Job as a Software Developer - wnm
http://blog.remoteworknewsletter.com/2015/03/23/best-sources-to-find-a-remote-job-as-a-software-developer/

======
arenaninja
The last time I was looking for a job I tried pretty hard to find a remote
job. I tried to match my interests and skills pretty closely to the jobs and
came up with a small list, all of which ultimately fell through.

One of them was close and gave me a fair chance with interviews, but most of
the rest simply e-mailed back saying that they were looking for someone who
already had remote experience. Great catch 22

~~~
joshavant
IME, the best way to get that is to work at a larger, more developed company
that's remote-friendly.

For example, I used to work for LivingSocial. They're based in DC, but have
offices + developers around the country.

I worked in their SF office with a handful of developers and the other half of
our team was at the headquarters in DC.

Also, developers on related teams were scatted across the country.
Occasionally, getting help from someone meant snagging their time over
Skype/Hangouts.

Now, I can put on my resume that I have remote experience.

This link lists some companies that would be a good start (CMD+F 'remote
DNA'): [https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-
job](https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-job)

~~~
arenaninja
Thanks for the pointers! I'll take these into consideration next time I'm on
the market (which might be this year... I'm not a huge fan of my commute)

------
avinassh
> There are two places to find jobs on HackerNews. First, the official job
> board, where you can find job listings from YC companies.

I haven't seen any remote jobs from YC funded startups. And also, I thought YC
startups don't favour remote work, by reading responses/replies on HN.

------
atiffany
This is a shameless plug, but we have several remote developer positions we
are hiring for as well:

[https://www.twintechs.com/about-us/contact-
us/careers/](https://www.twintechs.com/about-us/contact-us/careers/)

~~~
ttola
Sorry, just before I continue, does your remote also include international
developers.

~~~
atiffany
Sorry to say it, but in most cases we require US citizens. There are a few
rare exceptions, but overlapping typical US business hours is always required.

------
infecto
Not exactly relevant but maybe someone with experience sees this. I am really
trying to break into freelance work and having an impossible time putting the
pieces together. Any tips for newcomers to the freelance world? Looking to
just get a few gigs under my belt and not sure what sites/sources are best to
find work.

~~~
metasean
I'm not in the freelance world, but I've heard good things about the
"Freelancers' Show" from a friend who is -
[http://devchat.tv/freelancers](http://devchat.tv/freelancers)

~~~
infecto
looks promising, thanks!

------
meraku
It's a pity there aren't more Senior .NET developer positions for remote
workers. The vast majority of them seem to be for Ruby on Rails.

~~~
teh_klev
Or do as I've been doing, tailoring my skills to match the market, it's no bad
thing and makes life interesting.

~~~
arenaninja
I've tried doing this by practicing NodeJS lately... But it looks like I need
to publish code in GitHub to prove that I'm not a charlatan. It's rough doing
that in addition to a job and a side project though

~~~
jakenberg
Why don't you find a way to work Node into your side project? If you
modularize what you build in node nicely, you can break it out into its own
repo and post it. :)

Also, I personally take advantage of failed side projects from the past by
open sourcing them. Really helps in interviews!

~~~
arenaninja
Yea I'll find a way of doing that ultimately. The last thing I wrote in Node
was for internal use for the company I work for. No way of putting that on
GitHub!

------
frankblizzard
there is also [http://remoteok.io/](http://remoteok.io/) which launched
recently

------
MichaelCrawford
[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/telecommute/](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/telecommute/)

------
cfontes
I've worked remote for 2 years and I miss it deeply today.

I keep trying to find another position like that but most of them pay a lot
less the on site. So...

------
ffn
Great article, going to come back to this in like 3 months when I'll be
looking for work again.

------
hawski
I decided, that my next job will be remote. But it's hard to find something
allowing european timezones, that would not be web dev.

------
mmcgowan27
What about the traditional marketplaces like sologig, elance, o-desk, etc.?
Losing favor among quality talent?

~~~
eatonphil
I think you will find there is a connotative difference between the words
"freelance" and "remote". That is, "remote" is often intended to mean full-
time work from home as an employee or 9-5 contractor. Whereas freelancing
is... freelancing. In any case elance, o-desk, sologig, etc are for
freelancing and not for finding 9-5 work, generally speaking. Nevermind the
fact that elance, o-desk, etc are just price war races to the bottom...

~~~
PaulHoule
Not necessarily true. You occasionally find the client on elance or odesk who
knows you get what you pay for, but it is not hard to find the guy who wants
you build a "site like facebook" for $500. On the other hand,, you can find
that guy on Craiglist too.

~~~
jgroszko
That could be a cute business model, build Facebook once and then sell it over
and over again to every guy that wants it for $500...

"No but what I want is different!" "Yep, uh huh, sure, _removes duck
animation_ "

------
tiagocesar
Great article, thanks.

